# Voltage regulator problem



## bluestorm (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

I seem to have trouble with my home AC line. A month ago, my computer started rebooting every few minutes, however it would run fine anywhere else than my place. I'd had problems with bulbs burning out frequently and computer PSUs dying before. I had an electrician look at the whole thing. He told me i was getting ~235v, so he installed a voltage regulator on the main line. With the regulator on, everything works okay. Now the problem some part of the regulator (i really know next to nothing about electricity) seems to turn off at random times. I can hear the regulator click, all the bulbs start burning brighter and my computer dies in a matter of seconds. When this happens, the regulator shows equal input and output voltages (~235v), and I have to restart it for the output to get back to 220v. 

There were days when this happened once, and days when it happened 15 times, even at a few minutes interval, which gets really annoying. No one seems to have any idea what the problem is, so any help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## locknut (Dec 3, 2009)

bluestorm: My only inclination would be to try another regulator.  You might also google search to find a regulated AC supply just for the computer; they are available.


----------



## SGC622 (Feb 1, 2010)

call the electrician back up and tell him to fix it that regulator has to have some sort of warranty being only a month old


----------



## triple D (Feb 8, 2010)

does this regulator need a ground? and is rhere a good one available?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a bad neutral. . .in which case a regulator is only a bandaid on the symptom.


----------

